# Can anyone identify the artist? Help!



## Popatlal (Dec 8, 2020)

I bought this painting recently and am having a hard time with identifying the artist. Appears to be signed COURTIOS and has some text on the back that appears to be title which appears French. Google translate says the title is "old woman ......". Cannot complete the title due to not knowing french and now being able to read the text accurately. I looked up several artists with last name COURTOIS and could not find ant artist with this style or signature. Thanks in advance!


----------

